# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  واقع قانونى جديد لملف التحفظ على أموال الإخوان

## د.شيماء عطاالله

يخلق القانون 22 لسنة 2018 الذى أصدره الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسى بعد إقراره من مجلس النواب، السبت الماضى، واقعا جديدا لقضايا التحفظ على أموال جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والمتهمين بتمويلها وغيرها من أموال الجماعات الإرهابية والمتهمين بارتكاب أعمال تخريبية، ينقل جميع المنازعات المتعلقة بتلك القضايا إلى محكمة الأمور المستعجلة لأول مرة، دون منح أى دور أو سلطة لمجلس الدولة أو محكمة الجنايات أو محكمة النقض.

وتسبب القانون منذ مناقشته برلمانيا الأسبوع الماضى، فى لغط واسع حول طبيعة الإجراءات التى ستتخذها اللجنة السباعية «ذات التشكيل القضائى» والعلاقة بينها وبين قاضى الأمور الوقتية ومحكمة الأمور المستعجلة، وطبيعة الأحكام القضائية التى ستتحرك اللجنة على أساسها للتحفظ على الأموال، وكذلك الإجراءات المسموح بها للتظلم والطعن على قرارات التحفظ، وصولا إلى نص القانون للمرة الأولى على إمكانية «نقل ملكية الأموال إلى الخزانة العامة» بعدما كان الأمر قاصرا على التحفظ، والإدارة فقط منذ عام 2014.

(عود على بدء)

يعتبر القانون الجديد عودة بقضية التحفظ على أموال الإخوان إلى ساحة القضاء المدنى، ممثلا فى محكمة الأمور المستعجلة، بعدما كانت القضية قد انتقلت إلى ساحة مجلس الدولة لنحو عام، ثم انتقلت إلى ساحة النيابة العامة ومحكمة جنايات القاهرة ومحكمة النقض منذ صدور قانون الكيانات الإرهابية فى فبراير 2015.

فعقب إنشاء لجنة التحفظ على الأموال نهاية عام 2013 لتنفيذ حكم محكمة الأمور المستعجلة الصادر فى 22 سبتمبر 2013 باعتبار جماعة الإخوان إرهابية، كان من يصدر ضده قرار التحفظ يتظلم أولا أمام اللجنة، ثم يلجأ إلى محكمة القضاء الإدارى التى تواترت أحكامها بإلغاء قرارات التحفظ باعتبارها صادرة دون مسوغ قضائى، وباعتبار أن اللجنة إدارية وليست قضائية، وأيدت الإدارية العليا بعض هذه الأحكام، ولم تنفذ اللجنة أيا منها.

وبعد صدور قانون الكيانات الإرهابية أعيدت صياغة قرارات التحفظ الصادرة من اللجنة ضد أكثر من 1538 شخصا بتهمة تمويل الجماعة على مدى السنوات الثلاث الماضية، فى صورة قرار من محكمة الجنايات بناء على طلب النيابة العامة بإدراج جميع هؤلاء المتهمين على قائمة الإرهابيين فى 12 يناير 2017، مما نتج عنه تجميد أموالهم والتحفظ عليها ومنعهم من السفر ووضع المسافرين منهم على قائمة ترقب الوصول.

ثم أعيدت صياغة تشكيل لجنة حصر وإدارة الأموال فى صورة قرارين من محكمة الجنايات أيضا العام الماضى، لتستمر اللجنة برئاسة رئيسها الحالى المستشار محمد ياسر أبوالفتوح، مع تغيير بعض ممثلى الجهات المشاركة.

وبذلك؛ تم إغلاق المسار القانونى لملف التحفظ على الأموال أمام مجلس الدولة (محاكم القضاء الإدارى) وأصبح الطعن على قرارات الإدراج والتحفظ وتشكيل اللجنة مقتصرا فقط على محكمة النقض، إلا أن اللجنة تعرضت للتهديد مرة أخرى؛ بسبب توصية نيابة النقض الصادرة فى قضية إدراج المتهمين بتمويل الإخوان، بإلغاء قرار تشكيل اللجنة كأمر مرتبط بإلغاء قرار الإدراج، مما دفع الحكومة للبحث عن حل تشريعى يضمن استقرار اللجنة واستمرار نفاذ قراراتها، وإضفاء الصفة القضائية على قراراتها.

القانون الجديد يحقق هذا الهدف تماما؛ خاصة وأنه لا يشير من قريب أو بعيد إلى محكمة الجنايات أو محكمة النقض أو حتى قانون الكيانات الإرهابية ــ وبالطبع مجلس الدولة ــ فهو يقتصر على تنظيم إجراءات تنفيذ حكم محكمة الأمور المستعجلة باعتبار جماعة الإخوان جماعة إرهابية، بحسب المذكرة الإيضاحية التى أرفقت به، وبحسب تفسير قسم التشريع بمجلس الدولة للنصوص.

أى إن القانون يأتى ليعيد ملف التحفظ إلى «الأمور المستعجلة» وهو ما يتضح من التعريف الوارد بالمادة الأولى لعبارة «الأحكام القضائية الصادرة باعتبار جماعة أو شخص إرهابيا» بأنها «الأحكام الصادرة من محاكم القضاء المدنى» والتى من بينها بطبيعة الحال محكمة الأمور المستعجلة، دون الإشارة إلى المحاكم الجنائية، أو إجراءات إدراج المتهمين على قائمة الإرهاب.

(فصل مسار الإدراج عن التحفظ)

يأتى القانون الجديد ليفصل لأول مرة منذ 2015 بين مسارى الإدراج والتحفظ (الإنفوجراف المرفق) فمن الآن؛ سيكون التحفظ على الأموال منفصلا فى الإجراءات والجهات المختصة عن قرارات الإدراج على قائمتى الإرهاب والإرهابيين للجماعات والأشخاص.

فالإجراءات المنصوص عليها بقانون الكيانات الإرهابية ستظل سارية؛ بداية من تحريك قضية جديدة أو صدور حكم جنائى، فتطلب النيابة العامة من الدائرة المختصة بمحكمة استئناف القاهرة إدراج المتهمين أو المدانين على قائمة الإرهاب، ثم تصدر الدائرة قرار الإدراج وما يستتبعه من تجميد للأموال ومنع من السفر أو ترقب الوصول، ثم تتاح فرصة الطعن على القرار أمام محكمة النقض.

أما الإجراءات الجديدة الخاصة بالتحفظ؛ فتبدأ بصدور حكم قضائى باعتبار جماعة أو شخص إرهابيا (سواء الحكم الصادر عام 2013 أو أى حكم مستقبلى مشابه) وتتلقى اللجنة الحكم فتبدأ فى إجراءات التحفظ، ثم تطلب من قاضى الأمور الوقتية إصدار أمر مسبب بالتحفظ، يصبح نافذا فورا صدوره (المادة الخامسة فقرة أولى) وبذلك تم علاج مشكلة فى المشروع الأول من هذا القانون (نشره «الشروق» فى 9 سبتمبر 2016) كانت تتمثل فى أن اللجنة هى التى تصدر القرار مباشرة، مما كان سيجعله عملا إداريا قابلا للطعن.

ثم تعلن اللجنة الأمر لذوى الشأن خلال 3 أيام (المادة الخامسة فقرة ثانية) ثم يتاح لكل ذى صفة أو مصلحة أن يتظلم من قرار اللجنة خلال 8 أيام أمام محكمة الأمور المستعجلة، التى تتولى الفصل فيه خلال 30 يوما، ثم يتاح لكل ذى صفة أو مصلحة الطعن على «حكم» الأمور المستعجلة خلال 10 أيام من تاريخ علمه به، وتتولى محكمة مستأنف الأمور المستعجلة الفصل فيه خلال 30 يوما أيضا، ويكون حكمها نهائيا غير قابل للطعن (المادة السادسة).

وبالتالى فإن نهاية مسار التقاضى فى مسألة التحفظ ستكون بصدور حكم مستأنف الأمور المستعجلة، ولن تتاح أمام المتضررين فرصة للوصول إلى محكمة أعلى بما فى ذلك النقض.

(التصرف ونقل الملكية لأول مرة).

لم ينص قانون الكيانات الإرهابية ــ حتى بعد تعديله عام 2017 ــ على إمكانية التصرف أو مصادرة الأموال المجمدة، فتطرق فى المادتين 7 و8 إلى تجميد الأموال كعقوبة تبعية للإدراج على قائمة الإرهاب، وإلى تعيين لجنة أو جهة لإدارة الأموال المجمدة، وتسمح المادة 8 مكرر للنائب العام بالتحفظ على الأموال إذا توافرت معلومات أو دلائل جدية على أنها متحصلة أو مستخدمة فى تمويل نشاط إرهابى، وذلك سواء كان مالك هذه الأموال مدرجا أو غير مدرج على قائمة الإرهاب، على أن يعرض أمر التحفظ والمنع من التصرف على الدائرة المختصة بطلبات الإدراج خلال شهر من صدوره.

أما قانون مكافحة الإرهاب 94 لسنة 2015 فنص على إمكانية مصادرة الأموال، ولكن بصورة خاصة، مرتبطة بثبوت استخدامها فى تمويل أو تنفيذ جريمة بعينها بعد إدانة صاحب الأموال، فرتبت المادة 25 المصادرة كعقوبة تبعية لتخريب مرافق الكهرباء، ورتبتها المادة 26 كعقوبة تبعية لتخريب مرافق المياه، ورتبتها المادة 39 كعقوبة تبعية لكل حكم إدانة فى جريمة إرهابية، بما فى ذلك مصادرة الأموال والأمتعة المستخدمة ومصادرة كل مال يثبت أنه مخصص للصرف على الأعمال الإرهابية.

لكن القانون الجديد يأتى ليسمح للجنة الجديدة بالتصرف فى المال، بنقل ملكيته إلى الخزانة العامة.

إجراءات نقل الملكية تبدأ بأن تقدم اللجنة طلبا لمحكمة الأمور المستعجلة بالتصرف فى المال، وبعدما تصدر محكمة مستأنف الأمور المستعجلة «حكما نهائيا» بالتحفظ والتصرف، برفضها طعن المتضرر، يصبح من حق اللجنة التصرف فى الأموال بنقل ملكيته إلى الخزانة العامة وذلك دون اشتراط صدور حكم جنائى بإدانة صاحب المال.

المصدر
http://www.shorouknews.com/news/view...1-bc453a2f7fdf

----------

